# There are over 80 gamers near me...



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2013)

Gamers Seeking Gamers is nearly here!




Search by location (I tried New York and got thousands of results).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2013)

eta, perchance?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2013)

Pardon?


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 23, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Pardon?




I think he wants to know if you're a Basque separatist.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2013)

ETA= Estimated Time of Arrival


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 23, 2013)

Ah, looks like you have a visitor for your game in Southampton, Russ.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 24, 2013)

No, you've got it wrong.  He wants to know what time Russ is getting in.  That way it's not like he's sitting around the house all day waiting for him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeesh guys, I was simply asking for the ETA for the Gamers seeking gamers app here. It now here, so my question is answered. Thank you [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] for all the hard work you and your team are doing.


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a little gentle joshing


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

nerfherder said:


> Just a little gentle joshing




**rolls eyes** <---we need a smily for that


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 25, 2013)

5 within 50 miles of me, I'm the only one that has logged in in the last 6 years.

    But awesome that you've got it working for people who don't live in B.F.E.


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 25, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> **rolls eyes** <---we need a smily for that


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

thank you nerfherder!


----------

